# How small of a room is too small for a king sized bed?



## Phantaja

We're moving out of our loft and into a house.







: Square footage wise, the house is smaller than the loft, but we'll finally have two bedrooms (walls! precious walls!) and a basement.

The rooms are small though. Here, the boys each have a full sized bed, a the new place we'll have to put them in bunk beds. DH and I have been sleeping in a full sized bed, but we're going to get a new bed and want a king pretty badly.

Because the new place has a basement, we're going to move the computer down there and out of our sleeping area so our bedroom will only be for two things







We only need a bed, a dresser, and a lingerie chest in there. We're probably going to wall mount the tv.

But again, it's pretty small. How small do you think is too small for a big bed?


----------



## I~love~pie

our bedroom is 15X14 (acutally maybe 13ft)
we have a wood bedframe that is HUGE. with the bedframe in this room it is just so big and takes over the room.
we packed up most of the items for our move. One of the things to go was the bedframe, at the moment our mattresses are on the floor , and you would never know that the bed is king size it looks so small. So I think just a metal bedfram (that goes underneath) it would fit so much better. So I think the smalles room I would put a king bed in would be 15X13.
In this room we also have a hope chest and a long dresser.


----------



## notjustmamie

If there is enough space for the bed with room on at least one side for you both to get in and out, I'd say that's enough room.


----------



## russsk

We have a king, and our bedroom is 11x13. It's tight, but it's enough room for the bed and 2 tables across the short wall. I have a cute shoe storage chest from Ikea mounted to the wall for underwear, and we have two closets so no need for a dresser. Works fine for us.


----------



## Phantaja

I did one of those room planner lay out things and this is how it turned out. Suggestions? Comments?
http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q...ttaja/room.jpg


----------



## notjustmamie

Looks like there's plenty of room!


----------



## annekevdbroek

That works. 1 foot on the side is a bit tight, but doable. It is soooooo nice to have a king bed that i would totally do that layout.


----------



## cristeen

Honestly, I'd turn it the other direction. Only 13 inches between the bed and the wall is going to be tight... personally my hips are wider than that. And even on the other side you only have 28 inches. I'd put it against the longer wall instead, really. We have about 30 inches of clearance between the foot of the bed and the closest point and we do fine with that, but putting that against the side of the bed, I'd be liable to bonk my head against it every time I got out of bed in the middle of the night to pee.


----------



## Ola_

One helpful tip I got when we were renovating is that things always feel bigger in 3D than in a 2D floor plan. If you can, I would move with just the full size bed and see how it feels. If you really feel like you have lots of room to spare, then get the king. I definitely understand the advantages of a king, but I'm worried it will be too crowded in there.


----------



## momof2kiddos

I don't know how how big my room is but I have a King size bed on a king water bed frame pushed up aginst a wall with a entertainment center at the foot of the bed which only has about 5 inches from end of bed the entertainment center next to that is the computer desk and then on the other wall a small small closet. Between the bed and closet you can fit on dining chair. DH and I can't even get dressed at the same time in the room. OH how I wish I could have my master room back but we have a Boy and Girl in a 2 bd 900 sq foot house so we took it and put a temp wall up to give them each a room. It is cozy but I say the king bed is so worth it. We can co-sleep comfy at night when DD desides to join us.


----------



## crl

Would it help to fit in the king sized bed if you got a storage bed and used the drawers underneath instead of the dresser and lingerie chest?


----------



## kjbrown92

We have a small room and a Cal King bed (longer for my 6'5" DH). There's about 3' on one side (with a nightstand), and less than 2' on the other. We have two wide closets with bifold doors on one side of the room, so no dresser. We have a blanket chest at the bottom of the bed. And a library table directly across from the bed with the TV on it (though we keep saying we're going to wall mount it). There's plenty of room since all we do in there is sleep.


----------



## mamatoady

I had a king size bed in a room with barely one foot between the bed and wall on one side and 2.5 feet on the other side. It was hell. It was hard to make the bed, Trying to get to the closet was a PIA, and one of our dressers wouldn't fit.

I think ideally, you'd want at least 2-3 feet on each side of the bed--except for the head of the bed.

Sarah


----------

